# Do you know anyone famous?



## *Kim* (May 5, 2002)

Well as the title says do you.

My claim to fame is i am related to Jason Merrells who played in Cutting IT & Waterloo Road amongst others.

Come on tell us your claim to fame.


Kimx  x


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

ooh Good thread Kim!

My Step sister was married to a premier league footballer ( he had an affair as they do) but we still see him from time to time as my step sister has two kids with him!
Oh his name Is Paul Jones he was a goallie!


----------



## ~ Chux ~ (Apr 8, 2003)

Hmm, the best I can do is serving breakfast to Lizzie from Prisoner Cell Block H and also the guy off of Playaway (Brian Cant?? - not sure of the name but he wasn't very pleasant!), dh's friends sister went out with the lead singer of the Mission, and I used to know the guy off the Yes car credit adverts!!

Chux xx


----------



## bottleofwater (Jun 19, 2007)

I met lenordo di capri 10 years ago, but I don't know him beyond that brief meeting.


----------



## ♥ M J ♥ (Apr 17, 2004)

My mum meet Peter Vroom who played/s Lance in home and away when he was doing show at the local theatre and when she went for his autograph after he asked her where he and anothe actor could get something to eat and she invited them to our hosue and made them dinner !   (bearing in mind where i grew up it turned into a ghost town come 11pm)- i met him however was half asleep and only 11yr old! 

I have meet Peter Howitt who played Joey in "Bread"

A lad i went to school with was in "Hell boy" and also appears in the "The Armstrong and Miller Show"

thats me for now!

xxx


----------



## Tina xx (Aug 30, 2006)

Hmmmm, where do I start

I've met the Welsh football team (Vinnie Jones, Ryan Giggs - 1997 team) Ricky and Bianca (Eastenders) John Parrott (Snooker) I've met Matt Dawson, Steve Thompson, Ben Coehn (not sure if spelt right) & Andrew Blowers (Ex All Black rugby player) can't really remember who else, will have to think about it  

I know members of the Northampton Saints Rugby team, My DH is famous round here too    

Tina xx


----------



## Ceri. (Sep 6, 2004)

I met David Bellamy, he did a talk at our school. 
Met take That before they were famous (did a roadshow in town) and got to kiss Robbie and Mark! (only a peck mind!) 
Saw Paris Hilton in Majorca last year when she was promoting her song


----------



## mashie (Apr 6, 2005)

great thread !! 
in no particular order ......
i went to school with tom oconnors daughters!! ( name that tune !) 
i met and had photo taken with dolly parton ( she was LOVELY !)   
my friend snogged damien hirst ( years ago when he was single and still not too famous but bubbling under - he was very complex  apparently and she didnt understand what he was talking about ! ) 
my other friend threw a bread bun at Billy Bragg at a party over a political disagreement 
My DH sat next to tracey emin at a sausage and mash shop in liverpool st 
we saw the bloke from the office ( martin freeman ?) at the nutcracker ballet at the colloseum ( he was in a box !) 


oh and i got married by elvis !! 

i will lie awake now thinking of loads of others !!  

mashie xxx


----------



## Fidget (Jan 27, 2005)

Ohhh I had a kiss of Adam Garcia when he was playing the lead in Saturday Night Fever


----------



## liveinhope (Jan 8, 2008)

Good thread 

Don't really know anyone famous, other than one of my colleagues husbands is an international footballer (not England before anyone gets excited!!!)

And I did see Julian McMahon (now in Nip/Tuck and extremely yummy ) after he had just got out of the shower (towel wrapped round his waist ).  I was interviewing another one of the Home and Away stars at the time but that sight distracted me!

I have also interviewed Barry from Eastenders!


----------



## *Kim* (May 5, 2002)

liveinhope said:


> Good thread
> 
> And I did see Julian McMahon (now in Nip/Tuck and extremely yummy ) after he had just got out of the shower (towel wrapped round his waist ). I was interviewing another one of the Home and Away stars at the time but that sight distracted me!


Think that would have distracted me too     

Kimxx x


----------



## girlie (Jan 17, 2007)

Chux I used to love Brian Cant when I was younger! (5 actually!)

Ive met Zac Dingle off Emmerdale he was really nice.

Also met Jethro (horrible man!!!)

Once served Martin Brundle (Formula 1 ) sunday dinner in my sisters restaurant!!

Will try and think of some more

xxxxxx


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

I don't really know anyone famous but used to go to the stage door after a play to get my programsigned (until I was about 16 when I got too shy). Met Alec Guiness, Omar Sharif and all sorts who were really famous in the 80s and early 90s. I ended up getting a job in one of the theatres in Southampton and met Jason Connery not long after he was in Robin of Sherwood. He was lovely, a real gentleman. 

liveinhope - I don't think I'd have been fit for anything after seeing Julian McMahon in a towel


----------



## liveinhope (Jan 8, 2008)

Although it was some time ago, I still remember it vividly   At the time he was appearing in "Home and Away - the Musical.  Bet he conveniently leaves that off his cv!

xx


----------



## AmandaB1971 (Feb 19, 2006)

Mine are all motorsport related really!

My BIL's best mate is the Senior Race Engineer for Jenson Button and I've met him at a few "do's".  I've also met Colin Edwards (MotoGP rider) and Scott Smart (British Superbike Rider).  John McGuiness who is several times TT winner and general god on a motorbike is one of DH's "friends"!  Wouldn't say best mate, but knows him to talk to well enough and we've ridden out on bikes with him! (well I've followed on behind he's v quick!  )

Ttfn

Axxxx


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

I used to deliver Andrew Ridgley's newpaper 

That was so much more impressive in the 80's when Wham! were big 

Oh and my DH slept with Vanessa Angel (Hollywood actress) but nothing dodgy....they were both only about 3 and their mums put them down for a nap together!

and i photographed Michael Grade and Tony Blackburn.

Lizzy xxx


----------



## honneybee (Feb 21, 2007)

I don't know anyone famous   

but my neighbour's daughter is called Mia and Kate winslett named her daughter after my neighbour's girl she got the name from her parents who are friends of my neighbours. 

xxxx


----------



## MrsRedcap (Jan 6, 2006)

I met Brandon Flowers from The Killers at a U2 concert. We were dancing next to each other!!!

He's gorgeous!! But soooo tiny


----------



## Tina xx (Aug 30, 2006)

Lucky MrsR!!! Not that I'm jealous or anything


----------



## saphy75 (Mar 15, 2004)

i used to babysit the twins that were on x factor a   (the ones who simon called demonic) 

pam xx


----------



## Damelottie (Jul 26, 2005)

I got Stephen Hawkins his wheelchair cushion!

I got asked to dance by Zammo from Grange Hill (and DID just say no)
I gto asked to dinner by Gary Hart

And I had some rudies with a bloke from Bauhaus and a bloke from KLF!


----------



## Suzie (Jan 22, 2004)

Emmalottie said:


> And I had some rudies with a bloke from Bauhaus and a bloke from KLF!


ohhh do tell us more


----------



## Spaykay (Nov 29, 2006)

Met Jordan Knight (NKOTB) backstage

Met Julian Lennon

Snogged someone who snogged someone who snogged Robbie Williams

Met Ralph McTell  

Ermmmmmmm.....can't think right now...

went to school with drummer of Dodgy and that bloke on radio 1 urm...Mark something?

Kay xxx


----------



## AmandaB1971 (Feb 19, 2006)

Spaykay said:


> Snogged someone who snogged someone who snogged Robbie Williams
> 
> Kay xxx


Was the someone who snogged Robbie a bloke or a girl? 

Axx


----------



## AmandaB1971 (Feb 19, 2006)

Oh I forgot I met Roy Walker in a pub near here and Russell Grant in Costa Coffee!

Axxx


----------



## Mrs-GG (Feb 9, 2005)

I one got a bit too familiar with Jeremy Paxman... ! Hired him to host a quiz at a product launch, he leaned in for a polite kiss goodbye and I put my arms around him and double kissed and went a bit giggly!!


----------



## MrsRedcap (Jan 6, 2006)

Emmalottie said:


> I got Stephen Hawkins his wheelchair cushion!


Ahhhh the perks of being an O.T eh?   

I'm soooo jealous. I admire that man so much I'd love to meet him!!


----------



## Lou F ❁ (Feb 28, 2003)

mmmmmmmmm right
Fran from Travis he my brothers neighbour very nice as is his wife n little one
Sara Cox drinks in brothers pub as does Ben Sheperd both lovely
Billy Mitchell used to drink in our local
Johnny vegas used to drink in our local
spandua ballet guy chated in our local pizza shop
babara windsor
Thierry Henri
David n Stick Beckham(wrapped their kids xmas pressies in Selfridges !!) 
Rachel Stevens n her chappie at the time
lulu
Paul Weller
Kevin Keegan
Brian Jacks
Prince Charles
pauline fowler

I met most of these when i worked in Selfridges or in my brothrs pubs there always folk nipping in there   

would swap any of them for a look at Julien McMahon tho mmmmmmmmmm


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Hmmmm,

Most recently is by association...

My sis was at school with Darren Fletcher, Man United footballer and my brother was at same school with Keith Jack, runner up of 'Any dream will do'. Never thought that St David's RC in Dalkeith would be hotbed of talent     They knew them both well enough to talk to if that counts 

Long time ago in my uni days my ex was heavily into student theatre at Edinburgh Uni and through him I was friendly with Hamish Jack (played the handyman in Monarch of the Glen) and also Jenny Colgan (now making a fortune as a chick lit author). Lost touch a long time ago though. The ex is still working on and off as an actor and currently starring in Othello in the West End with Ewan McGregor! (links getting even more tenuous here  )

Oh also my best friends little sister was really good friends at high school with Dr Who- David Tennant

Anyone know George Clooney or Brad Pitt though


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Seriously Lou- Prince Charles


----------



## carole (Jul 21, 2003)

Stewart Lee, comedian who wrote Jerry Springer the Opera was year below me in college and 

Al Murray the pub landlord was the year below that (he had lots of hair then    )

Mick Hucknall asked my sister out and she said no.

Someone who went out with Dee C Lee asked me out (getting a bit more B List now... )


----------



## Caz (Jul 21, 2002)

My brother works at a recording studio that Tommy Vance (ex-and-now-deceased DJ) once owned. They do lots of advert voiceovers there and, in his time, he has lunched with Tom Baker and been chatted up by Gail Porter among others.

I did a store opening for Sainsbury's years ago that Frank Bruno opened (Wandsworth - the was a mate of the BIL of the manager). I only got to see a very brief glimpse of him though.

Also get to see lots of famous or semi famous people in shopping - Kirsty Gallagher ages ago who had all the blokeys following her. Some guy off The Bill. Ed Du Hoy the other day (I had to be told who he was - ex Chelsea footballer apparently - shoudl I be impressed? ) and Jon Tickle's brother. I am sure there's more but they don't really count as I never met them just saw them leaving / walking around the store. Oh, Jeffrey from Rainbow was a regular too and then, actually went on the get a job on our night shift. I never met him though and he didn't stay long - apprently he got the mickey taken out of him a lot so left.  .

Also:

My great Grandmother was the nanny to one of the Indian Maharajah's children. 

I am a descendant of a guy called William Penn...who sailed to the USA and founded the state of Pennsylvania.

C~x


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

Gosh - I don't think I get anywhere near as cool as you lot.

I met Anneka Rice in the loo's at Beaulieu ( during her Treasure Hunt days!)  
Sat next to Brian Murphy (George and Mildred) in the airport in St Lucia  
Bumped into Dean Gaffney (ex Eastenders) shopping!!
My cousin is mates with Michael Greco (used to play Beppe in Eastenders!)  
My mate snogged a certain Chelsea footballer!!  
My neighbour is a gardener and works for Mick Hucknall  
Met Cliff Richard in Safeway  
Chris Tarrant lives round the corner  
Used to serve Keith Barron when I was a teenager working in a grocery store ( used to be on a programme called Duty Free and most recently on Corrie)  

Told you it was nobody exciting!!


----------



## Damelottie (Jul 26, 2005)

I forgot I forgot

Frank Bruno came over and said hello to me and spat some of his buffet food onto my shoulder!!


----------



## Tina xx (Aug 30, 2006)

Em


----------



## sarah30 (Feb 10, 2006)

I injected Gary Wilkinson (famous snooker player!!! kind of!!) in the bottom once !!!!


----------



## mummyclaire (Sep 17, 2007)

Im also related to Late stan clarke..


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Hmmmmmmmm where do i begin  

Was seeing Dane Bowers (jordans ex) for about 5mths   why  

Went for a drink with Hunter from the gladiators (strange man)  

Went out with one  premiership footballer and one first divison footballer, one played for Crystal Palace and the other was Millwall (met them through my cousin who was a premiership footballer)  

Saw Mr and Mrs Beckham as we stayed in the same hotel as them in NYC in 2006


----------



## sarah30 (Feb 10, 2006)

wow emma you go getter !!!! must make note to self..............hang around with emma if want to meet someone famous lol
  
Sarah x


----------



## Serafena (Dec 4, 2002)

Ooo I love this thread!

Don't have a lot but....

Met Jimmy Saville when I was 4 in a lift on the "Canberra" cruise ship and when he asked if I watched Jim'll Fix It, I told him no!!  And I did watch it! My mum was v. embarassed!!

Met Anthony Costa at Stansted just after he came out of Celebrity Get Me Out Of Here and DH made me go up first and once I was chatting to him, up saunters DH to get a bit of the action!!!  Got a kiss on the cheek and he was absolutely lovely.  

About 12 years ago I worked for Teletext and a TV production company called New Era used to share the building and did a lot of work for the Daily Mail and Associated Newspapers so used to have Peter Smith (ex Big Breakfast newsreader) in the office, one of the producers Karen Bird used to go out with Adam Ant and sometimes he called in (I LOVED him when I was about 6!!  )  Baz Bamiboye who writes for the Daily Mail used to come in too.

That's it for me apart from my own claim to fame - New Era used to produce a little slot on This Morning and they needed an early twenties girl to basically go undercover and have photos taken by one of those photographers who promise you a portfolio for modelling agencies to make you famous - and I was that girl!  So I had to do a real "Roger Cook" and hold the door open of the guys car when I had to accuse him of taking money from young girls when if you're stunning enough, you don't need a portfolio of pics for an agency!!!  Can I just point out that these were tasteful fully clothed pics, not anything dodgy   

Can't wait to read more!!!

Jen xxxx


----------



## yonny (Mar 5, 2005)

just found this!!!    
right...............
mum knew George Best  - she worked with his sister and  he often hung around with them (pre alcoholic days!)

big sister used to date.................Eamonn Holmes!!!! (cringe!!) and was asked out for a drink by ooh Gary Davies of Radio one

Little sister snogged  Kiefer Sutherland  - she works in Washington DC and was always going to hip bars and clubs - now living with Sky News anchorman for USA ( and she's met Oprah!!)

My ex is an English Rugby player who played for England, before him I snogged Will Carling ( I was drunk!!) 

Brother lives in Brighton and lived next door to that boxer who spoke with a lisp?? Very odd man!!!! He now lives near Zoe Ball and Fat boy slim and they drink in the same pub!  - my bruv that is!!! 

Ive personally met and chatted to Barbra Streisand,Tom Cruise, Lionel Ritchie, Cilla Black, Bob Hoskins,the Spice Girls, Take That,Princess Di, Fergie, Jennifer Aniston, Daniel Day Lewis and tons more - but is that cheating? Im airline crew and normally work First Class !!!!!


----------



## Spaykay (Nov 29, 2006)

MandyB1971 said:


> Spaykay said:
> 
> 
> > Snogged someone who snogged someone who snogged Robbie Williams
> ...


I snoogged a bloke who'd snogged a girl who'd snogged Robbie!

And I've met UB40 twice! Once at 12 year olds bday party (I was 12) ...poor blokes looked well naffed to be there! And once when 18 , in local pub, I invited them to my brothers 21st party...they didn't come!

Kay xxx


----------



## liveinhope (Jan 8, 2008)

About 12 years ago I worked for Teletext and a TV production company called New Era used to share the building and did a lot of work for the Daily Mail and Associated Newspapers so used to have Peter Smith (ex Big Breakfast newsreader) in the office, one of the producers Karen Bird used to go out with Adam Ant and sometimes he called in (I LOVED him when I was about 6!! )  
I am so jealous that you have seen Adam Ant in the flesh, I still think he is really hot now. Me and sister went to his concert last September.

Tell you what I'll swap you Julian McMahon for Adam Ant!!

I am loving this thread lol 

xx


----------



## M.T.B (May 31, 2007)

MY BIL is crewe alex football manager now taken over from Dario gradi

I used to live down the road from Adrian out of bread cant remember his name now   

met The Edge U2 in their hotel in Dublin

went to a house party and jason orange was there said hi in the kitchen     

think thats it seen few famous people around the place but never spoke......... Robbie williams quite a few times in and around stoke


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

saphy - cant believe you used to babysit those wierd x-factor twins..were they weird back then??

i had the same driving instructor as denise fron 5-Star...once i had to drive to their posh house at the end of my lesson and she drove me home..with her brother sitting in the back with me (he had to go along to her lessons as her bodyguard)

I babysat for Anthea Redfern (Bruce Forsythe's ex-wife) her little girl was the most spoiled brat ever, and Anthea was a right meanie with my pay..she worked it out to the quarter hour 

I went to primary school with Chesney Hawkes

Jim Davidson rented a house a few doors along when he split up with his wife..and starved his cat so that it went looking for food at my friends house next door

kj x


----------



## saphy75 (Mar 15, 2004)

KJ, NOOOOOOOO they were't weird at all in fact they were lovely and i missed them like crazy when i had to give up baby sitting them due to work but i lost touch and haven't spoken to them for for over 14 years but my mum has seen them a few times and says they are the same as ever

pam xx


----------



## Rachel (Mar 10, 2004)

Stephen Craddock from Ocean Colour Scene was a boyfriend at school. Obviously he wasn't famous then!

I met Martina Navratilova. A boyfriend I had when I was about 20 worked in a leisure centre and she wanted it closed so that she could use the gym privately!   She was very butch  

Peter Wilson (BBC reporter) is my midwife's husband.

My cousin is Sophie Ward (not THE) - She's been in The Bill, Heartbeat and various others.

My sister used to nanny for UB40's children

I used to wash Peter Beardsley's hair (footballer)

Snogged one of the Chippendales - yuk! what was I thinking?! Could have caught anything


----------



## Rachel (Mar 10, 2004)

Last September dh and I were on a day out in London and the Cheeky girls walked past us. I really wanted to speak to them but didn't incase they didn't like people stopping them! Should have just gone for it


----------



## Betty M (Dec 6, 2005)

Bobby Gillespie from Primal Scream and Kate Garraway from GMTV were in my kids' baby music group. I did baby swimming with Sharon Small who is one of the leads in Mistresses (bbc1 tonight). John Simm (life on mars)lives round the corner as does Neil Morrisey. James McAvoy (atonement) is down the road a bit. Its cheating really but this bit of London is awash with actors and tv people so you feel cheated if you dont see someone off the telly at least once a week! Couldn't say any of them were mates mind!!

Betty


----------



## gholmes1982 (Jan 21, 2008)

I went to the same school as Stephen Tomkinson (Wild at Heart) and John Simm (Life on Mars) 

Recently met Nicky from WEstlife (yes he is as fit as on TV) also met Chris O'Donnell ( Batman and Robin), Dennis Waterman, Gary McAllister and Julian Simms (yep utv bloke-on Northern Ireland gals will know him).


----------



## missmeatball (Jul 25, 2007)

my mum has done NELL MCANDREWS hair and her mothers.


----------



## bottleofwater (Jun 19, 2007)

i was at a restaurant and camila and prince william were eating there.


----------



## Spaykay (Nov 29, 2006)

Thought of more! I spoke to bald one of East17 on phone. My housemate was dating him and I knew he was gonna ring so sat near phone for an hour!  

My ex neighbours daughter was prince william and Harry's headteacher

I have (or rather had!) a photo of a BBC news reporters balls on my camera (my bro's mate) but won't metnion names...sorry

That gardening guy ermmmm...ooo, someone tell me his name,....the famous BBC gardener! Gave me a rose out of the pebble mill at 1 garden when I was about 10.

Kay xxx


----------



## Spaykay (Nov 29, 2006)

ALAN TITCHMARSH! gave me a rose!

Kay xxx


----------



## Spaykay (Nov 29, 2006)

And my mum met the who b4 they were the who!

Kay xxx


----------



## carole (Jul 21, 2003)

My dad went to school with Frank Bough

(am I getting a bit desperate now?    )


----------



## Ceri. (Sep 6, 2004)

I used to go to shays house cos i went out with a footballer mate of his who house shared with him. moons ago that was! oh the memories!


----------



## *Bev* (Dec 20, 2005)

Really desperate.... my dh was presented a trophy by Richard Hammond.... he is SO fit....


----------



## sallywags (Jun 27, 2005)

Mmmm yes, we like Hammond!! he's a bit teeny weeny though, isn't he?  would kick him out of bed on a cold night though...


----------



## Siobhan1 (Jun 24, 2004)

My mum used to clean Paul Weller's house when he was still married to Dee C Lee. My mum also met Max Beesley from when he was in some band or other  

I met Kelly Holmes last year when she was on the Ice Dancing programme, my friend's SIL is good friends with her & we had 2nd row seats in the family & friends section.
I was sat directly in front of Lisa Riley who was with the welsh woman from Little Britain & Fat Friends & that James guy who was also on Fat Friends & is currently on Big Brother's Big Mouth.
Philip Schofield stood right next to me  

Tucker's Luck was filmed on my estate so I used to see Todd Carty daily. My sis says he gave me a kiss on the cheek but I was really young so don't remember.

Dane Bowers was at my friend's birthday party last year.

Erm....think that's it for now  

xx


----------



## poppy05 (Apr 10, 2006)

good thread!

im trying to think who ive met, so here we go......

stood next to sanjay from eastenders at the Vfestival! think we were watching chumbawumba!!  

ex west ham footballer steve jones, lived round the corner to me, ive cut his little girls hair, i used to see him all the time, DH chatted to him in a club one night and i got a kiss! (he was well fit)

Robbie Williams sang to me! (yes he really did, i have photos to prove it  )

ive had my photo taken with roy chubby brown! (DH wanted to meet him!  )

Boney M were playing in a club on my hennight, and one of the women gave me a bottle of champagne! 

George Best lived near me as a kid, and used to see him every morning on my way to school, he was out jogging, and my mum knew his wife, so he has actually said hello to me  

jamie and jools oliver were in front of us at gatwick airport going through passport control, he dropped his passport and i picked it up and gave it to him!  

i met ross kemp in a local nightclub, and kissed him!!

oh and saw steve macfadden in a club once too, but i dont like him so didnt bother to talk to him  

got my dog from julien dicks (ex west ham player) SIL

ive met a few footballers, but couldnt tell you their names, DH would know, but i have no idea  

cant think of anymore at mo, will come back if i do


----------



## fuzzier (Oct 31, 2005)

Hiya loving this thread and reading who's met who.

I used to be a chauffeur so have met and made friends with loads of people.

My fav's were;
Patrick Swayze cant tell you how many people were jealous of that one
David Warner, he played the nasty butler in Titanic
Judi Dench
Maggie Smith, now worked with Maggie on two films
Miriam Margoyles, we went shopping in the town where i live and people were pointing and saying look its Professor Sprout (we don't get many famous people down this way). She is soooooooooooo funny i almost wet my pants at work one day cos she made me laugh so much
Anthony Stewart Head and his family, his wife kept asking me for cigarettes at the wrap party as she had forgotten hers.
Charles Dance, he was one of my dad's favourite actors and my dad was made up when I told him I was driving Charles Dance.
Rowan Atkinson
Liz Smith.
Natasha McElhone, she was in Ronin.
Kristin Scott-Thomas, an Oscar winning actress with a non Oscar winning attitude
Anna Friel who was not very nice.
Eddy Griffin, American comedy actor in Scary Movie, very funny man
The guy that played Jim carver in The Bill, can never remember his name.
The Lilt ladies from the lilt ads, so funny they made me laugh so much.

Got chatted up quite a few times by some semi famous actors too but I was always a good girl and turned them down cos I was married.

Kay


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Met Lee Chapman (Lesley Ash's hubbie) a couple of times in their bar in Clapham...actually had a "lock in" with a few friends and his mates !

Used to see Nigel Benn quite a bit as he used to live in Beckenham (when I lived there !)

Literally bumped into Toyah Wilcox going into supermarket when I was a teenager...she used to live near my grandparents

I went to school with Fiona Dolman (who used to play Jackie something or other in Heartbeat)...we used to smoke ciggies together on balcony of my room (we were at boarding school)

I went to college with Amanda Holden.  Never liked her...she was always "showing off" in the cafeteria...dancing on tables thinking she was in "Fame" with her other drama buddies (she was year or 2 below me doing A levels/further education...strange she never admits to going to that college if I've read interviews with her  )

Max and OB chatted me and my friend up in a bar in Tenerife several years ago...they were giving it the "we're in a soap blah blah blah"...neither of us watched Hollyoaks at the time so didn't know who they were but realised afterwards....we just laughed at them and said we were too old for them. 


Not me but my friend saw Sid Owen in Epping Forest Country Club a few years ago...she went up to him and told him he looked fatter in real life...don't think he was impressed !  I thought it was so funny when she told me !!  Another friend went to school with Kate Moss's brother...he met Kate a few times before she became model/famous and said that she wasn't all that !!!  He's changed his mind a bit since then 

....and not famous but a friend of ours is a script writer for adverts...he did all the Monkey ads with Johnny Vegas amongst others....as well as the Pot Noodle ads.  If you've ever seen the Pot Noodle ad with all the Welsh miners....well one of them was given my DPs surname....and then there's the Pot Noodle sniffing sheep called Gareth.....our mate named them after my DP as his dads Welsh !! 

Think that's it......seen a few famous people....Will Self (me & Gareth sat at table next to him in J Sheekey restaurant), Dion Dublin (in Atlantic Bar & Grill....my then boyfriend stood next to him in the mens and it was around time he was in papers for apparently having a rather large member...I asked my boyfriend if he'd had a peek and he thought I was insane!), Simon Cowell (crossing road near Green Park and my friend went up to him and told him what a fab actor he was...same friend who went up to Sid Owen....she has no shame  )  Oh yeah....and Terry Venables gave me the biggest smirk at the airport once...was waiting for my work colleagues going through passport control after business trip and he was coming through with his golfing buddies....I had a quite low cut top on and fairly large boobs....my friend from work nearly wet herself laughing as she said he was so corny as he couldn't take his eyes off my clevage     Can't think of anyone else....

N xx


----------



## Tina xx (Aug 30, 2006)

♥ Minxy ♥ said:


> Not me but my friend saw Sid Owen in Epping Forest Country Club a few years ago...she went up to him and told him he looked fatter in real life...don't think he was impressed ! I thought it was so funny when she told me !!


     Met Sid Owen (Couldn't remember his name - which is why I said Ricky from Eastends) He is the worst celeb that I have ever met in my life!!! He is obnoxious and would have loved to have been there when your friend said that just to see the smile wiped off his face


----------



## emms (Feb 6, 2006)

I don't know many to be honest!

I lived in the same village as Freddi Star, used to deliver his news papers while he pretended to be a dog and bite me through the letter box!!! how weird  I'm sure theirs some kind of law against that these days!

Have met and chatted with Colin Fry at one of his clairvoyant evenings in London, he's a lovely chap 

My God father and god brother (basically extended family we are very close) are the decorators for George Micheal   (have been for years apparently he has a lot of decorating done!), and are always round his place working or making the most of his facilities while picknicking by his river, invited by George of course. 

Also another family friend met a chap at a health spar, spent the weekend having treatments swimming and eating with him, ( Must stress no naughties involved in this at all) when they went to leave at the end of the weekend she found out it was George Micheal. 

Thats it I'm afraid, not really a claim to fame is it!

Emma.


----------



## carole (Jul 21, 2003)

Was also at college with Anna Botting (year below me, very popular) who reads the news on Sky.

Trevor Rees (the bodyguard) had a cushion fight with another lad at an eighteenth party cos they both fancied me (I have gone downhill since then though     )


----------



## bottleofwater (Jun 19, 2007)

Me and my friends were invited backstage to meet Japan (80's group), i think there manager fancied my friend, we were all too shy to say anything.  We also after being at a concert of POlice (yes years and years ago) had our arms signed by the whole band, they pulled up their car next to us and wanted to talk again we were too shy and just asked for our arms to be signed. 

years and years ago I worked at a few record companies but only met Boy George. 


was on an aeroplane going to munich and Bryan Ferry was on it, then someone got me tickets to see his concert that night.


----------



## Spaykay (Nov 29, 2006)

DH got a flight with Shaggies manager! 

Couple of people from Bykers grove went to my uni and one worked in the shoe shop (not ant and dec!  )

Kay xxx


----------



## Spaykay (Nov 29, 2006)

Michael Owen did a signing at our secondary school when he was in Madrid, but noone told me so I didn't go!  

Kay xxx


----------

